# interestingly figured dogwood



## phinds (Feb 5, 2017)

Not sure what species this is but it's clearly dogwood





[lifted from Wood Talk Online]

Reactions: Funny 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2017)

just looks like a few knots to me....


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> just looks like a few knots to me....


Well, yeah, but that's because you have no imagination 

It's like an optical illusion. You see it or you don't.

Wait ... are you saying it's knot a dog ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2017)

Wife says it's the golden retriever variety...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Wife says it's the golden retriever variety...


Gail said the exact same thing... Golden retriever


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2017)

Ah, I see it now! Was looking for actual figure....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 5, 2017)

Paul, you ok? That is the second odd dogwood you have shared this week. Dogma...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm in just the doggondest mood these days.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2017)

Reincarnation -- it's a bitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Reincarnation -- it's a bitch.


ARF ! ARF ! GRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palaswood (Feb 6, 2017)

Good boy! wait, um what are you doing? ... No! Not on the carpet! Bad dog!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2017)

Palaswood said:


> Good boy! wait, um what are you doing? ... No! Not on the carpet! Bad dog!


Watch it. Your leg is next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

